# Help! 9 year old friend is sick and I don't know what it is!



## Shln3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey all. 

So yesterday I looked at my catfish that I have had for 9 years and noticed what looks like either an ulcer or HITH. I was hoping somebody could help me identify what is hurting my friend!


----------



## Shln3 (Apr 14, 2011)

*looks like the link is broken*

here is the pic


----------



## Shln3 (Apr 14, 2011)

*pic still wont work!*

sorry guys new to the forums. Please email me at [email protected] for the hi res pictures. 

Casey


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

upload them to another web site, like photobucket or imageshack and put the pointer in with the image tags or just link to them.


----------



## Shln3 (Apr 14, 2011)

*So far....*

This morning I put in a dose of Melafix and brought the salt level in the tank up to the recommended desies-treating levels. He doesn't look any worse but doesn't look any better either. His mood is normal and he doesn't seem to be stressed out too much.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch.
Well, it could be any number of things, and most likely either a fungal or bacterial infection. Melafix and Pimafix and salt won't hurt, but probably won't help all that much, either. Those are best for keeping things from getting this bad, but not so good for curing it once it does get this bad. 
For fastest results, you might want to try some sort of topical disinfectant cream that you apply to the wound itself. You'd have to get it from a veterinarian, though. Otherwise you'd just go with Maracyn & Maroxy type stuff, but those are kinda pricey and you'd have to treat the fish in a separate container.


----------

